# Mill Pond 5/26



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

went fishing today at the mill pond and caght 4 fish.
here are pics of the bigger two








nice one









haha


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish, Man my wife's right, the seventies are coming back.

Sweet hair cut.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

haha real funny. 
I have a hat on. :| 
No wonder it looks like that. :roll: 
Your just jealous


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a pretty sweet hair cut at your age too! The doo was called a svielbe, it was the hip version of a mullet. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey fixed, is that the mullet with wings, AKA: the Camaro Mullet? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's like a mullet, except in the back it starts from the top of the head, and works down in the back. A mullet starts from the bottom of the hair line.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice Bass.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Zack, I was just wondering who did you ask for permission to fish here? 
Are you related to the Peck’s?? 
I know a few people that fish here but it’s hard to get permission!!


----------

